# Is my yeast active enough



## Putterrr (Apr 10, 2011)

Doing my second Pee and for this one I'm using a yeast inverted sugar starter. 

I did the yeast starter (only 1 pack of EC 1118 and added inverted sugar) and when I added it to the primary it had about 1 1/2 inches of foam in my measuring cup so I assuming it was alive an kicking.

After one day the SG has dropped from 1.072 to 1.060. My only concern is that there is no head on the must at all. All I have are the little bubbles breaking the surface. This is the first thing I have ever fermented that hasn't had any head. 

Shud I be concerned that maybe my yeast is not active enough? Should I have use 2 packs of yeast at the start? Should I add a second yeast to my primary or just let it go and see what happens?

Thx in advance for your tips.

P


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 10, 2011)

keep it warm. It is fighting the acid so it won't foam like trad. juices.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 10, 2011)

It sounds like it's doing fine. On Skeeter Pee, sometimes it'll produce a head when you use a slurry and have a very rapid ferment. This head usually only lasts a few days and then it reverts to a condition you describe, tiny bubbles bursting at the surface. 

You're well on your way, now all you need is to get it finished and bottled before the really hot weather get here.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 11, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It sounds like it's doing fine. On Skeeter Pee, sometimes it'll produce a head when you use a slurry and have a very rapid ferment. This head usually only lasts a few days and then it reverts to a condition you describe, tiny bubbles bursting at the surface.
> 
> You're well on your way, now all you need is to get it finished and bottled before the really hot weather get here.



Thx for the replies. I worry too much. My last batch with a Rossa Grande Eccellente slurry had a 2 inch head that never went away. It still had a good head when I put it into the secondary.

I did the starter batch because I wanted colours other than redish (no plans for a white wine in the next 2 months). Decided on lemon lime and lemon lime orange (split batch). I owe you a picture but now it will have to wait till I have a couple more colours of the rainbow.

Thx again


----------



## Catfish (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine hasn't had a head the whole time. Just tiny bubbles like everyone else said. I started it Wednesday at 1.070 and it is down to 1.010 this morning.


----------

